
Ask HN: Why/how Pornhub is free? - novaRom
Really, they have millions of &#x27;incognito&#x27; users every single day. How is it possible you pay Netflix but not Pornhub?
======
angersock
Netflix doesn't really have ads. Also, the viewing patterns and infra needs
are totally different.

------
Eridrus
Copyright infringement.

